# Simply Japanese



## NeoEvo8 (May 14, 2017)

Is any one else going to Beaulieu for the simply Japanese car show? If you are what car are you showing?

This will be me sunday









Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Me! Talking the ATR. Got half a dozen ATRs going, a 4dr Teg and a couple of 5G Preludes.

Think it may be a wet one though.

Mine...


----------



## NeoEvo8 (May 14, 2017)

Yeah. Im doing alot of travelling this weekend too and wont get much chance to clean it as we are staying with family in Surrey.

See you there 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

NeoEvo8, are you the chap that came and said hello as I arrived?


----------



## NeoEvo8 (May 14, 2017)

Yeah i was . I did come back a bit later to see you and your car again after you had whipped out the QD, but you were not there. Was a good to meet you and put a face to the name.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry I missed you the second time. I was busy wandering around having a look at all the metal and the museum. 

Was a great show again this year and the weather managed to hold off which was good.


----------

